# Pan Fried Flounder (KISS Method)



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2016)

*Pan Fried Flounder*  (KISS Method)


Mrs Bear wasn’t home, so since she doesn’t eat fish, these Flounder Fillets became my Victims.

I figured I’d keep it Simple, so all I did was sprinkle some Old Bay Seasoning, and some Tony Chachere’s Salt Free Seasoning on them, and fry them up in a Pan with Butter.

Then I ate a bunch of them right away, without sides, saving some for later.

Then later I had a Sammy in a Small Hoagie Roll with some of my favorite Tartar Sauce (Not Pictured).

And finally I had the little bit of Flounder that was left the next morning for Breakfast, with a pair of Eggs.

Mrs Bear doesn’t know what she missed !!!

Thanks for looking,

Bear





5 Flounder Fillets with some Old Bay & Tony Chachere’s Salt Free Seasoning:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0203.jpg.html




Frying in Butter:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0204.jpg.html




Just about done:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0206.jpg.html




These 3 are Just right—Gotta get the other two in here too:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0207.jpg.html




All 5 Fillets ready to be attacked by a Bear!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0208.jpg.html




Frying up a couple Eggs—Oh Boy—The one had Twins!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0209.jpg.html




Bear’s Breakfast—Flounder & Eggs:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0210.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice job John, I love fried flounder , we also do Tilapia that way    good stuff








Gary


----------



## b-one (Jun 8, 2016)

Fish and eggs? I'm not a fish fan but it looks tasty!


----------



## tropics (Jun 9, 2016)

Bear I ate many a breakfast like that,haven't seen a Dbl. Yoke in ages.Points for bringing back good memories 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2016)

Good looking fish, Bear!

Never had fish for breakfast, may have to give it a try!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2016)

b-one said:


> Fish and eggs? I'm not a fish fan but it looks tasty!


Thanks B-one!

Bear


tropics said:


> Bear I ate many a breakfast like that,haven't seen a Dbl. Yoke in ages.Points for bringing back good memories
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

A couple weeks ago we had 8 Double yoked Eggs out of a carton of 12.  Just Lucky.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice job John, I love fried flounder , we also do Tilapia that way    good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thank You for the Points!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Good looking fish, Bear!
> 
> Never had fish for breakfast, may have to give it a try!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

My Grandmother had Fish every Sunday morning, and I had a standing invitation any time.

My favorite was when she made "Salt Mackerel". I loved that stuff !!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks nice Bear. When I had my fishing boat on the coast I'd butter fry fish right on the boat. Just old bay seasoning. Good stuff!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 9, 2016)

Sorry Bear, I am with Mrs Bear, total fish ban :-)

Saying that I had a fishing boat on the East Coast of the UK, but do not eat fish???


----------



## moikel (Jun 9, 2016)

Great stuff! I love those flat fish by whatever name.We get some bigger size guys shipped from New Zealand. I loved that Halibut when I was in Canada.

Very popular with the Asian community here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Sorry Bear, I am with Mrs Bear, total fish ban :-)
> 
> Saying that I had a fishing boat on the East Coast of the UK, but do not eat fish???


What, No "Fish-n-Chips"???

That Aint Right !!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks nice Bear. When I had my fishing boat on the coast I'd butter fry fish right on the boat. Just old bay seasoning. Good stuff!


That's Gotta be Great Fun!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks Case!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2016)

Moikel said:


> Great stuff! I love those flat fish by whatever name.We get some bigger size guys shipped from New Zealand. I loved that Halibut when I was in Canada.
> 
> Very popular with the Asian community here.


Thanks Mick!!!

Yup---These are my favorite Ocean Fish.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2016)

I was raised on fish cooked this way, Bear! Nice!

Points

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2016)

Disco said:


> I was raised on fish cooked this way, Bear! Nice!
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

This is only one of my favorite ways to make fish---I like them all.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------

